# how much boost on p1sc procharger



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got back to puttin my motor back to together had to pull it to replace a broken lifter and messed up cam but its up and running but im only makeing around 6-7 lbs of boost on a p1sc procharger with a 3.40 pulley. I could of swore it was making closer to 10 psi before i tore it apart but does any body know if that sounds right procharger says its possible because of the motor im running is built and flows much better than stock but any input is appreciated thanks. The old motor had stock push rods and stock lifters in it, those are the only 2 things a changed in the new motor except the bearings and oil pump of course and new cam.

parts are:
all forged internals
p1sc procharger with 3.40 pulley
custom comp cam 589 lift
wiseco pistons
eagle stroker kit (rods and crank)
motor bored .40 
clevite hp series main and rod bearing 
melling high flow oil pump
lunati link bar lifters
comp cams moly pushrods 7.35
arp head studs
scorpion roller rocker arms
patriot heads 
dual springs and titanium retainers
ceremiac coated headers with flowmasters
8.5:1 compression


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very possible; stroker crank and overbore = larger cylinder volume to fill.


ported heads, cam shaft = less restriction and increased cylinder fill efficiency.

Boost can also be considered a measure of restriction in an engine and more boost does not necessarily mean more power.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Very possible; stroker crank and overbore = larger cylinder volume to fill.
> 
> 
> ported heads, cam shaft = less restriction and increased cylinder fill efficiency.
> ...


Thats exactly what i was thinking less restriction in the motor which would result in less pressure. car feels fast dyno numbers before the teardown were 550 whp and 525 lbs of torque scheduled to dyno june 1st so maybe that will shed some light.


----------



## Sumfoo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Change the pulley get your boost back!!! 

As wise as that statement sounds it only works on super chargers with a fixed drive ratio and turbos about to run off their compressor map.

More boost on the same engine makes more power until your compressor stops being efficient and you lose more power because of the timing retard than you gained from the more boost. On a p1sc you are no where near that point change pulleys and get your 10 psi back, then you'll feel the real fruits of your engine mods.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

